# First oil change in 335d?



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,

I know that there are a number of posts on the 3 series forum about the timing of the first oil change, but I am curious as to when you diesel drivers did or are planning to do your first oil change. I'm a little past the break-in period and am wondering whether I should take it in and pay for an unscheduled oil change. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

I did mine at around 1,500 miles. I don't particularly want to start another debate about oil life and oil change intervals, so here's my take on it and I'll leave it at that:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=448786&highlight=oil+analysis

Post #13


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Did mine when the OBC called for it at 13,000+miles on the clock.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Chrisdridley said:


> Did mine when the OBC called for it at 13,000+miles on the clock.


Yup, mine too...which will be tomorrow..appt is bright and early at 7. 

Chris, how long did your first service take?


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Yup, mine too...which will be tomorrow..appt is bright and early at 7.
> 
> Chris, how long did your first service take?


My first service took about 4 hours but the learning curve had a lot to do with that. I watched as the "d" was serviced and it looked like a combination of high school shop class and highway construction site......lots of guys standing around watching one guy work.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

My 1 year service was not the first 'd' serviced at my shop. It took, IIRC, a hair over 3 hours. Draining and filling DEF, unique to the 'd', adds noticeable time. I think the rest of the service should be common with the 'i'.

Normally my dealer normally does not offer a loaner for _just_ annual oil change service. (But they might if you ask nicely.) They might just give me a loaner next time since the 'd' takes longer than the 'i'. Someone in the 335d thread (Chris?) said that his SA offered a loner the next time because it took so long the first time.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

All th dealerships where I am have loaners. Some you have to schedule in advance to make sure you get one, others you have to pay for it ($20-$25 flat fee).

I'm sitting in the service drive right now, waiting for my SA (I'm early, but was the first custome here, and I had an appointment). First 2 cars in loaner row? E92 335i and a 135i, then a pre LCI E90, then a 135i vert.

Maybe a good way to start the day. We shall see.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Penguin said:


> I did mine at around 1,500 miles. I don't particularly want to start another debate about oil life and oil change intervals, so here's my take on it and I'll leave it at that:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=448786&highlight=oil+analysis
> 
> Post #13


Thanks much. That was very helpful. Thanks too for not mercilessly flaming me everyone!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Side note: I was told there's a campaign for the car, but no SIB, specifically for the diesels. I told the SA I wanted to know what the update was about, so hopefully I'll find out soon (unless someone else knows what this is and it's not new..he said the printout from my appointment reservation didn't have the campaign on it, so he was pretty sure it was fairly new).

And...I ended up with an LCI E90 335i....I saw at least 10 people leave with loaners before I did...was not happy.


----------



## 2010X535D (Oct 21, 2009)

I changed the oil on my X5 35D at 2000 miles. I prefer to err on the side of over maintenance on any turbo engine.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

2010X535D said:


> I changed the oil on my X5 35D at 2000 miles. *I prefer to err on the side of over maintenance on any turbo engine.*


+1

My first was at the 1 year mark with under 2000 miles or so and about 4 months ownership. I now have just over 6000 miles and will change it out sometime after 7000. The oil temps generated by a turbo are extreme let alone two turbos that share the same oil.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

The oil in the diesel for the first set is specifically meant as break-in oil. Someone got their first-run oil analyzed and found it specifically to be for that first several thousand miles.

From what I read, you're doing yourself a disservice by changing early.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Yup, mine too...which will be tomorrow..appt is bright and early at 7.
> 
> Chris, how long did your first service take?


So how long did yours take? Mine took more than Chris's but I do not recall the number any more, I think it was 5-6 hours.

I did my oil change when the computer told me it had been a year and needed to be done.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Stugots said:


> The oil in the diesel for the first set is specifically meant as break-in oil. Someone got their first-run oil analyzed and found it specifically to be for that first several thousand miles.
> 
> From what I read, you're doing yourself a disservice by changing early.


Where can I find what you read about this?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=444655

SIB 130310 OP 0059521 for the SES light.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

My d has about 2K miles and local dealer is offering $69.95 oil change until end of the month. (V8 and M excluded, up to 7qt BWM oil and I guess I will pay for the extra qt of oil ) I am tempted.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

stoked335d said:


> My d has about 2K miles and local dealer is offering $69.95 oil change until end of the month. (V8 and M excluded, up to 7qt BWM oil and I guess I will pay for the extra qt of oil ) I am tempted.


Sounds like no labor charges. :thumbup:


----------



## TridentFrog (Apr 8, 2010)

Stugots......That is impressive! This car is SO BAD ASS!!! I can't wait to get back home and put my hands on my baby! Some times she gets more attention than my girlfriend..:rofl:


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Stugots said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=444655
> 
> SIB 130310 OP 0059521 for the SES light.


Thanks for the link. I'm with you on the first oil change and trusting BMW on when to make it.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Got my car back and I noticed this this morning. Already called the SA and got it resolved (I was going to get my car detailed tonight in preparation for Bimmerfest next week, so he's going to pay for it), but does anyone know if it has corrosive properties and could affect the paint?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Since it has ammonia in it, I'd think that it is something that can damage paint but that is pure speculation on my part.

The last dealer that had my car, stores all their cars outside. Mine had some sort of strange berry fall on the hood and did not notice that until a couple days after I got it. By then it had created a spot that washing and clay barring would not remove. I met with a detail guy this week and for $20 he polished it out, took more time to talk about it than it took to do the job but he was a jabby individual. The dealer that botched a sensor install on my car offered to get a full detail on the car done for free in hopes of getting my business back but never did tell them yes or no on the offer. I am not too trusting of who they may or may not use for details, I'd rather just get the money and pay someone of my selection if I were going to get a detail done.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Since it has ammonia in it, I'd think that it is something that can damage paint but that is pure speculation on my part.
> 
> The last dealer that had my car, stores all their cars outside. Mine had some sort of strange berry fall on the hood and did not notice that until a couple days after I got it. By then it had created a spot that washing and clay barring would not remove. I met with a detail guy this week and for $20 he polished it out, took more time to talk about it than it took to do the job but he was a jabby individual. The dealer that botched a sensor install on my car offered to get a full detail on the car done for free in hopes of getting my business back but never did tell them yes or no on the offer. I am not too trusting of who they may or may not use for details, I'd rather just get the money and pay someone of my selection if I were going to get a detail done.


He told me he'd reimburse my detail tonight (which I wasn't going to have to really pay for, anyway) if I wanted, or that he'd owe me one from the dealership (which I'm inclined to deny). He was really cool about the whole thing, rather than taking the other road. He responded the way I'd expect.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I also have some light swirl marks in my hood from one of the two dealers I dealt with. If I knew it was the second one then I'd taken it up with them since I think they'd paid to take care of it. If it was the first one though then I'd not even bother contacting them. I ultimately will take care of it myself whenever I get some spare time since I know I can get them out.

Ammonia though damages paint from what I recall, so I'd think that stuff the longer it is on the paint the more potential for damage.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I also have some light swirl marks in my hood from one of the two dealers I dealt with. If I knew it was the second one then I'd taken it up with them since I think they'd paid to take care of it. If it was the first one though then I'd not even bother contacting them. I ultimately will take care of it myself whenever I get some spare time since I know I can get them out.
> 
> Ammonia though damages paint from what I recall, so I'd think that stuff the longer it is on the paint the more potential for damage.


Ultimately, I have picture proof of what it looked like, and I emailed the SA about it, as well, so there's a paper trail. If there ends up being a problem, they're liable and I have the proof to back it up.

I might try and find a house here at the office to see if I can spray it off, though.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Got my car back and I noticed this this morning. Already called the SA and got it resolved (I was going to get my car detailed tonight in preparation for Bimmerfest next week, so he's going to pay for it), but does anyone know if it has corrosive properties and could affect the paint?


Wow. That sucks. Glad it's being taken care of with no hassle from BMW.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Got my car back and I noticed this this morning. Already called the SA and got it resolved (I was going to get my car detailed tonight in preparation for Bimmerfest next week, so he's going to pay for it), but does anyone know if it has corrosive properties and could affect the paint?


I had the exact same issue after my last service. Not sure why they can't do the job neatly.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Tuce said:


> I had the exact same issue after my last service. Not sure why they can't do the job neatly.


Probably because they have no experience in doing it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

No experience is one thing. Not cleaning up a mess is another.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Snipe656 said:


> Not cleaning up a mess is another.


Exactly. That looks like don'tgiveadamnitus.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*DEF Spillover*

Stugots,

That looks ugly, I hope that it cleans up well. How long was it on the paint ?

Looks like I should have put VentureShield around the DEF filler and the Diesel filler tube.

Hope to see you at Bimmerfest !


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

With all the spills I have had, 20 out of 22 fillups, I wish these cars at least had a flap to go down for catching fuel when filling up. A couple of my old Porsches had it, not sure what the material was it looked like rubber almost but I think it was something else.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

RoBMWED said:


> Stugots,
> 
> That looks ugly, I hope that it cleans up well. How long was it on the paint ?
> 
> ...


Cleaned up well, from what I can tell, but I haven't had a really good chance to look at it in the light.

Got a Wash/Clay/Wax done last night, so the car is pretty much prepped for Bimmerfest...just have to maintain it throughout the week.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> With all the spills I have had, 20 out of 22 fillups, I wish these cars at least had a flap to go down for catching fuel when filling up. A couple of my old Porsches had it, not sure what the material was it looked like rubber almost but I think it was something else.


I've started calculating roughly how much fuel is needed for a full tank and then paying close attention when getting close to that amount when refueling. My usual station will *usually* automatically stop when full, but not always. At least this way any spillage is minor.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have found two pumps that work correctly with this car. So I just plan my drive/fillups around those.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

How may gaskets should be inside of the filter box ordered from Tischer for 335d? I just noticed that the bag inside of the filter has crash copper washer and large rubber gasket, I was under impression that I should have little small rubber gasket as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dennis328i (Apr 5, 2007)

tlak77 said:


> How may gaskets should be inside of the filter box ordered from Tischer for 335d? I just noticed that the bag inside of the filter has crash copper washer and large rubber gasket, I was under impression that I should have little small rubber gasket as well.
> Thanks.


I just did an oil change on mine last weekend. The copper crush washer and the large O-ring that comes with the filter is all you need.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Dannis :thumbup:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

I found this oil which seems to match the low zinc traits of the factory fill oil: http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-974-fuc...-free-synthetic-bmw-ll04-mb22931-mb22951.aspx

It meets BMW LL04, but not sure if it is sold in NA. Still investigating.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW,
The 12pt 32mm socket wrench works perfect on the 2010 335d oil filter cover.
Tom


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

62Lincoln said:


> I found this oil which seems to match the low zinc traits of the factory fill oil: http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-974-fuc...-free-synthetic-bmw-ll04-mb22931-mb22951.aspx
> 
> It meets BMW LL04, but not sure if it is sold in NA. Still investigating.


I posted this on another thread but wanted to get the info out: Here's what I've been able to learn so far regarding Blackstone's comments about a "special break-in oil". As JoeFromPA implied, this oil is not special, and most likely is not a "special break-in oil". It turns out that the Euro oil suppliers are reducing the zinc content of their LL04 oils as part of requirements for compatibility with the DPF on our diesel engines. So, it appears that the factory fill oil is a reflection of industry practice in Europe to meet LL04 specs.

On the other hand, the specs I've been able to find for oils in the U.S. that meet LL04 don't appear to have the lower zinc content of the Euro oils. Not sure what to make of that - all I know for sure is that the Euro oils have taken the lower zinc strategy for LL04 compliance, and the oils over here have taken a different approach.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

stoked335d said:


> My d has about 2K miles and local dealer is offering $69.95 oil change until end of the month. (V8 and M excluded, up to 7qt BWM oil and I guess I will pay for the extra qt of oil ) I am tempted.


Oh yes, The M has much more expensive oil!
That price is very fair.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

I just changed my mind and am having the oil changed tomorrow at 4k.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I did mine at 6,500 miles (M1 ESP 5w-30). I've seen 2 UOA's which suggest BMW uses a break-in oil for the diesel so I didn't want to change too early. I've put off sending a sample bottle to Blackstone being that I have had it sitting at me desk for a month now.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Chrisdridley said:


> Did mine when the OBC called for it at 13,000+miles on the clock.


Wll done.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Neutrinolad said:


> Where can I find what you read about this?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=223833&d=1269895719

I changed mine just before 7k miles and I still have the oil sample at my desk. I'll post the report if I ever get a chance to mail the damn thing.


----------

